

Inside the ingenious hoax that fooled the British sports press - dominik
http://www.slate.com/id/2209603/

======
dominik
Interesting excerpt: The hoaxer, it seemed, had exploited the trickle-up
nature of online information flow. The blog comments fooled the blogs, the
blogs fooled the news sites, and the news sites fooled the magazines. When the
Times came to Bugduv, his story was resting on a pedestal of widespread
acceptance.

~~~
TrevorJ
Seems like culture-jamming. I bet we are going to see a lot more of this as
time goes by. Blogs are here to stay, and mainstream press can't put the-
internet-as-a-source genie back in the bottle.

